# lease



## alton (Dec 29, 2007)

I have lots of websites for leases if i can help someone find a lease i would be glad to help. Im trying to find a lease myself in SC. if anyone can help send me a pm thanks.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 30, 2007)

got any that list tenn. land ?


----------



## alton (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes Have A Couple Of Phone Numbers For Tenn. Its Through A Foresty Comp. Pm Me And I Will Give Them To You .


----------



## DAVID21 (Dec 30, 2007)

you have any for randolph GA


----------



## honestjim (Dec 31, 2007)

have any thing around sumter countyor little north


----------



## alton (Dec 31, 2007)

will look and let you know


----------



## nuwapian (Jan 1, 2008)

Any thing in or around Richmond Co. GA ?

Anywhere particular in carolina you interested?


----------



## hwaldron56 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know of any thing in Dougherty,Mitchell, or Brooks counties?


----------



## alton (Jan 2, 2008)

where are they located and i will give you the best website to try and find land


----------



## biggin13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any land for 7 adults and 4 kids ages 14,11,11 and 6.  PLEASE HELP!  we can't miss a year of hunting...  THANKS.


----------



## d-a (Jan 3, 2008)

biggin13 said:


> Do you have any land for 7 adults and 4 kids ages 14,11,11 and 6.  PLEASE HELP!  we can't miss a year of hunting...  THANKS.



You need a place with hogs too; to keep all those kids pulling the trigger YEAR round. 

d-a


----------



## POPA D (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you anything in south Georgia west of I-75


----------



## bwarren2 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Leases*

I'm looking for anhing within 1 to 1.5 hours of Atlanta. Let me know if you have anyhting.

Macon, Monticello, Eatonon etc......

thanks


----------



## sergeant (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have any in Florida?


----------



## alton (Jan 3, 2008)

try westervelt.com


----------



## sergeant (Jan 3, 2008)

I tryed them they told me to check back in April. I was trying to find a lease sooner.


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2008)

do you have any in Caroll or Fulton county ?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 4, 2008)

*GREAT GUY*

FREE BUMP FOR A NICE GUY.ANY MAN THAT WILL POST A THREAD LIKE THIS IS ALRIGHT WITH ME.THANKS ALTON FOR GOING OUT OF YOUR WAY TO HELP YOUR FELLOW HUNTERS.


----------



## alton (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## hawkdriver (Jan 6, 2008)

*west GA*

hey Alton,
     I'm about halfaway through my 2nd Iraq deployment and I desperately want to have a lease ready to go for the 2008 bow season. I'm lookin for something within an hour or so of savannah....thanks for the help.

Radley


----------



## tiddybream (Jan 6, 2008)

Looking for lease is Sw. Ga.


----------



## SharpShooter83 (Jan 6, 2008)

*SW GA land*

Trying to find 200-500 acres preferably in SW Ga, but would consider anything in South Ga. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking for something around douglas and hazlehurst,ga


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Jan 8, 2008)

ALTON, try this site its in the low country of SC.
www.buckridge.net

you dont have anything in of around burke co. Ga.

do you?


----------



## WRECKERMAN (Jan 8, 2008)

Do U Have Anything For Troup Or Surrounding Countys


----------



## The Professor (Jan 8, 2008)

In need something in NW Ga.  Please help.


----------



## lennyandmary (Jan 13, 2008)

looking for something in berrien county near nashville or  valdosta ga.


----------



## WinMag.300 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anything in and around coweta county will travel need something soon.


----------



## bustershaw (Jan 13, 2008)

How about anything in Kentucky??  Thanks


----------



## GRIFF (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump for the good guy


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 14, 2008)

Alton,
 If you find the time, can you see if there is any land available close to macon, with hogs on it. Thanks,
Eric


----------



## QuackAddict (Jan 14, 2008)

Alton-

I have a few buddies that live around Bamberg, SC and they are local boys.  I will talk to them and let you know if they have a line on anything.

I am looking to lease some nice sized tracts of land anywhere in Georgia above Macon.


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you know of anything around Haralson County, Georgia?


----------



## gregGILBERT (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you have any hunting trace ,200 to1000 ac .


----------



## tomb1947 (Jan 17, 2008)

*LEASES*

Alton...
            looking for anything in Wilkes county, thanks for your thread, great job


----------



## hwaldron56 (Jan 27, 2008)

*the Sw Ga. area*



alton said:


> where are they located and i will give you the best website to try and find land



They are in the SW Ga. Area.
                                             thanks.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking for Something in Northwest GA if you can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikelloves2hunt (Feb 15, 2008)

can you help me find any leases in the middlw ga area ? preferebly close to macon ga as i can find?


----------

